# Terminal illness and bodybuilding



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

Is any 1 going thru this?! Everyday is a challenge ?! Yes please. But I'm happy where I'm at, ive reached what i wanted to now its only waiting game with smile in my face  just wondering is any1 in same situation and want bit of support ..


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

You are terminal?


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

Fearly stupid question..


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

Then what are you talking about


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd say read my post again, seems like ur fierce thick if I have to spell it out Yes ! I can't do anything about it, and I'm happy but I know how hard it is to reach mindset I have.. Just trying to help..


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry but your ability to form a complete sentence is weak -sorry I asked


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im sorry I am a little slow understanding what you said but I truly hope you are ok


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

I really don't care what people got to say,I Dnt take insults from any1 I'm just truly happy person now


----------



## overlord (Mar 30, 2012)

What are you terminal with?


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

I was Pozzed by IrishGuy


----------



## overlord (Mar 30, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Terminal illness - untreatable ..  It's not about me, it's about people who are in situation like me and want help tho..



I know what terminal illness is. I'm wondering what disease you have that is killing you.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

Terminal illness - untreatable ..  It's not about me, it's about people who are in situation like me and want help tho..


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

It doesn't matter .. But thanks for ur concern , much appreciated


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> It doesn't matter .. But thanks for ur concern , much appreciated



What could matter more than your life? But I admire your desire to reach out to others in a similar circumstance/situation. I doubt that would be my priority if I found myself in your shoes. Kudos!


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is like trying to talk to my ex.  No sense was made at any point of the conversation, and I still don't even know what we are talking about.

But if you are terminally ill I am sorry to hear that, but you have a strong mind and will.  Stay positive and happy.


----------



## overlord (Mar 30, 2012)

Curt James said:


> What could matter more than your life? But I admire your desire to reach out to others in a similar circumstance/situation. I doubt that would be my priority if I found myself in your shoes. Kudos!



Why did you edit my post?


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 30, 2012)

I didn't edit no1 s post, and thanks dudes much appreciated


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2012)

overlord said:


> Why did you edit my post?



For clarity/consistency.



h2otapout said:


> I didn't edit no1 s post, and thanks dudes much appreciated



He meant me.

overlord,

The OP typed "emits" but meant "me, it's". You quoted their typo.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im glad i'm not the only one who can't understand what she is talking about


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

You should let us know what's up.   You might get lucky and find someone else dealing with it.   Maybe they have discovered some helpful tricks.


----------



## overlord (Mar 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You should let us know what's up.   You might get lucky and find someone else dealing with it.   Maybe they have discovered some helpful tricks.


I'm guessing something with a public stigma attached. Usually people with cancer, MS, etc. are pretty up front with it. I'm not trying to stigmatize here. Anyone with any illness shouldn't be ashamed of it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

overlord said:


> I'm guessing HIV/AIDS. Usually people with cancer, MS, etc. are pretty up front with it. I'm not trying to stigmatize here. Anyone with any illness shouldn't be ashamed of it.



Would explain why she can't find a man.

Still though.   Now days people live long lives with aids.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, that def explains why she can't find a man.  But, people are living fairly normal lives with HIV.  Must be a case of full blown AIDS setting in.  That can be a risk with excessive tattooing.  Try some low dose test, deca, and anadrol 50.  That might help stave off some of thee muscle deterioration as the aids kicks in.  In the meantime, just do wtf you want as you got nothing to lose between now and the big day.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 30, 2012)

Gentlemen, OP stated the thread was created to help others more than talk about their own case. Perhaps I'm off base with these deletions, but I'll take that chance.


----------



## SFW (Mar 30, 2012)

I think OP ate a blighted potato or some moldy ergot grains or something. THats one nutty ass irish brawd


----------



## overlord (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Gentlemen, OP stated the thread was created to help others more than talk about their own case. Perhaps I'm off base with these deletions, but I'll take that chance.



Man, fuck off with the deletions. You are off base, no question about it. I said nothing offensive and didn't deserve deletion. If someone is that sensitive about something, don't share it with the world. If you put it out there, it is open to feedback and discussion. How is this thread to be helpful if we have no idea what the fuck she is afflicted with? Oh yay, anyone who reads this with an unnamed disease can be given encouragement. Shove your PC horse shit up your ass.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

overlord said:


> Man, fuck off with the deletions. You are off base, no question about it. *I said nothing offensive and didn't deserve deletion.* If someone is that sensitive about something, don't share it with the world.



That's up for debate. 



overlord said:


> *If you put it out there, it is open to feedback and discussion.* How is this thread to be helpful if we have no idea what the fuck she is afflicted with? Oh yay, anyone who reads this with an unnamed disease can be given encouragement.



Feedback and discussion _appropriate for the subforum._



overlord said:


> Shove your PC horse shit up your ass.



Check your private messages.


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

Stick around girl, ull be missed if u dont!

Forget UK, try Sydney


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Gentlemen, OP stated the thread was created to help others more than talk about their own case. Perhaps I'm off base with these deletions, but I'll take that chance.



OP is really a dude.   Quit being so nice.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/159805-female-cycle.html#post2766787


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

via SFW 

irish guy could be ex bf... brother...


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

then i want to meet ops gf he got to take the pics lol


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

i think if op is honest with this group no matter what their situation they would be welcomed and find friends and support but people tend to be suspicious of someone who seems to be playing games. terminal can be from so many things but honestly, here, secretive is going to make everyone assume it is aids. yes, there are others here who are suffering major illnesses and injuries that severely challenge their daily lives, training, etc but half truths and hints won't make anyone trust you enough to share something so deeply personal with you. a lot of the sharing and support on sensitive issues goes on via pm here. very noble to want to help others but a voice in the shadows is not often what anyone in a situation like that needs. they need rock solid people they dare to put their faith in and share their thoughts with.


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## h2otapout (Mar 31, 2012)

Y my try to hell people ends up Beeing rather bitchy thread?! Can people please try to b nicer to each other?! What up with people here constantly picking at each other?  I know it's virtual world and nothing I can do about it but Jesus wasn't this community created to help each other in a first place ( with training diet emotional come downs etc ) ?! Oh god people please smile a bit more and try to realise how much ALL of ye have got and how much someone else could gain on your knowledge  and emotional support . . That's all....


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think if op is honest with this group no matter what their situation they would be welcomed and find friends and support but people tend to be suspicious of someone who seems to be playing games. terminal can be from so many things but honestly, here, secretive is going to make everyone assume it is aids. yes, there are others here who are suffering major illnesses and injuries that severely challenge their daily lives, training, etc but half truths and hints won't make anyone trust you enough to share something so deeply personal with you. a lot of the sharing and support on sensitive issues goes on via pm here. very noble to want to help others but a voice in the shadows is not often what anyone in a situation like that needs. they need rock solid people they dare to put their faith in and share their thoughts with.



Well said.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Y my try to hell people ends up Beeing rather bitchy thread?! Can people please try to b nicer to each other?! *What up with people here constantly picking at each other? * I know it's virtual world and nothing I can do about it but Jesus wasn't this community created to help each other in a first place ( with training diet emotional come downs etc ) ?! Oh god people please smile a bit more and try to realise how much ALL of ye have got and how much someone else could gain on your knowledge  and emotional support . . That's all....



It's teh Interwebz!



h2otaput said:


> Fearly stupid question..



Pot kettle black?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

50 Cent - 21 Questions ft. Nate Dogg - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

overlord said:


> Man, *fuck off* with the deletions. You are off base, no question about it. I said nothing offensive and didn't deserve deletion. If someone is that sensitive about something, don't share it with the world. If you put it out there, it is open to feedback and discussion. How is this thread to be helpful if we have no idea what the fuck she is afflicted with? Oh yay, anyone who reads this with an unnamed disease can be given encouragement. *Shove your PC horse shit up your ass.*



Moved thread to this subforum. Have at, overlord.


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

"If it is a miracle, any sort of evidence will answer. But if it is a fact, proof is necessary." Mark Twain

Give her a chance, no need to beat on people, she gets alot of abuse. She was a man until she posted pics, then she became a tranny? 

SERIOUSLY WTF IS UP WITH GUYS ATTACKING GIRLS ON HERE????????????? 

Tomorrow when people ask u what have u been doing, tell them "insulting a possible terminal woman online because i dont believe shes terminal or a woman!" That look in their eye, is disgust! 

Id rather be a fool than a *FUCKEN CUNT* any day of my life!


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 31, 2012)

We all live with terminal illness its called LIFE the only this you just don't know when It's time to go


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> We all live with terminal illness its called LIFE the only this you just don't know when It's time to go



true, but being told when ull most likely go, must be a really shit hand to be dealt bro, pity anyone who has to go through that


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

^^^^ No doubt. My grandfather got the "you have six months" from his physician years ago. He had leukemia. Lived a year and a half.



gixxermaniak said:


> We all live with terminal illness its called LIFE the only this you just don't know when It's time to go



This. 

Nine-year-old student was hit by a truck while she was crossing the street recently. She died of her injuries. Life is fragile and fleeting.

If I make it a few more months I'll be 50. Grateful for the years I've enjoyed.


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't worry pics are gone . Now we all can be happy


----------



## SFW (Mar 31, 2012)

^ they werent yours anyway, you fucking faggot imposter


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got new rating from SFW with comment underneath "die" thanks very much I hope u do feel better! I wish y all the best in your life and I wish u to gain some more expierance in life, I hope someday you do understand that you are not the only one out there..


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ No doubt. My grandfather got the "you have six months" from his physician years ago. He had leukemia. Lived a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50? i didnt even think that was a real number! (Kelly Bundy) lmao


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 31, 2012)

Will you pozz me?

(Did I use that right?)


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm with benj calling tanny on this one


----------



## Rednack (Mar 31, 2012)

I've said from his first post h2otapout was a tranny ...and it seems the tranny has aids..

No more playing peep-a-boo for you bitch...hehe


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> *50? i didnt even think that was a real number!* (Kelly Bundy) lmao



So far, it's not. It's still an _imaginary _number for me until August.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm with benj calling tanny on this one


Yes!!! Have you seen the masculine face and the traps on that thing?!?
One vag shot would end all of this...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 31, 2012)

A nipple shot don't mean shit!!!!Every tranny has great boobs just saying.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Every tranny has great boobs just saying.



Not even a little bit true.


----------



## overlord (Mar 31, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think if op is honest with this group no matter what their situation they would be welcomed and find friends and support but people tend to be suspicious of someone who seems to be playing games. terminal can be from so many things but honestly, here, secretive is going to make everyone assume it is aids. yes, there are others here who are suffering major illnesses and injuries that severely challenge their daily lives, training, etc but half truths and hints won't make anyone trust you enough to share something so deeply personal with you. a lot of the sharing and support on sensitive issues goes on via pm here. very noble to want to help others but a voice in the shadows is not often what anyone in a situation like that needs. they need rock solid people they dare to put their faith in and share their thoughts with.



Absolutely agree with this. I recently decided to start sharing with everyone that I have an anxiety disorder instead of keeping it secret. I'm doing this in an attempt to try and reduce public stigma, try and get others to understand what it's like, and to support others who suffer from the same or something similar. If I was to simply say "I have problems therefore you should listen to me," I would totally understand if people told me to fuck off.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> A nipple shot don't mean shit!!!!Every tranny has great boobs just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vs_4-QQACo


----------



## overlord (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Moved thread to this subforum. Have at, overlord.


I wasn't looking for you to move the thread. I just felt that my comment had nothing offensive in it. I made my comment as PC as possible because I didn't want to offend or hurt the OP. I may seem like an asshole, but I do care about others and try to be sensitive to their situations and feelings. What people need to understand is that if you're going to put something out for the public, it will be open to feedback, interpretation, opinion, and discussion. If you feel that you might be offended or hurt by any of this, you should probably choose another channel to share your opinion, stories, etc.


----------



## overlord (Mar 31, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> "If it is a miracle, any sort of evidence will answer. But if it is a fact, proof is necessary." Mark Twain
> 
> Give her a chance, no need to beat on people, she gets alot of abuse. She was a man until she posted pics, then she became a tranny?
> 
> ...



Do you think my comment speculating on her type of illness was off side? I don't think it was, and I was explicit in saying that I wasn't trying to be offensive. I'd like to know what others' interpretation of my post was.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 31, 2012)

overlord said:


> Do you think my comment speculating on her type of illness was off side? I don't think it was, and I was explicit in saying that I wasn't trying to be offensive. I'd like to know what others' interpretation of my post was.



Fuck the little faggot, he gets what he deserves, trying to troll a board full of trolls..


----------



## overlord (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Moved thread to this subforum. Have at, overlord.



I was going to send this via PM but, I'm interested in seeing if other members agree with this:

Curt, I really don't understand your approach to moding. First, you go  to, what I feel, are overzealous levels to protect the OP. Then you  carelessly expose them to insult in AG. What the fuck man? Do you think  about possible consequences of your actions? You are by far the most  inconsistent MOD I have ever come across. The who point of moderation is  to be MODERATE. Allow people to share ideas, express themselves, and  have discussions without letting it get out of hand. Again, I think it  is safe to say that you are just too happy to use your MOD status to  impose your opinions or judgement on everyone else. Then when you're pressed to explain your actions, you reverse them and send the thread to AG as if to say "it's all good guys!!! Look at how cool I am now!!"


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope yours is terminal too.  Stfu
Negged


overlord said:


> Absolutely agree with this. I recently decided to start sharing with everyone that I have an anxiety disorder instead of keeping it secret. I'm doing this in an attempt to try and reduce public stigma, try and get others to understand what it's like, and to support others who suffer from the same or something similar. If I was to simply say "I have problems therefore you should listen to me," I would totally understand if people told me to fuck off.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 31, 2012)

I negged the faggot also..


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 31, 2012)

*If you were truly going to die, why spend it on the internet ?.... and of all websites.

Bullshit if you ask me.*


----------



## Pony (Mar 31, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I'd say read my post again, seems like ur fierce thick if I have to spell it out Yes ! I can't do anything about it, and I'm happy but I know how hard it is to reach mindset I have.. Just trying to help..




Terminally addicted to online attention?  Do you plan on drowning in your own tears soon?


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 31, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> "If it is a miracle, any sort of evidence will answer. But if it is a fact, proof is necessary." Mark Twain
> 
> Give her a chance, no need to beat on people, she gets alot of abuse. She was a man until she posted pics, then she became a tranny?
> 
> ...




*" Man who go to bed with itchy butt wake up with brown finger "* - Confucious
_
^^^^ See i can does it 2 fuckface ^^^^^^^_



*Tall paul suck ass *


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 31, 2012)

Pony said:


> Terminally addicted to online attention?  Do you plan on drowning in your own tears soon?



You sound like you have something to offer... May i see a picture of your *vagina *? (unshaven)


----------



## overlord (Mar 31, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I hope yours is terminal too.  Stfu
> Negged



K seriously, you guys here in AG have this idea that you are so funny and witty, which couldn't be further from the truth. You guys honestly remind me of an elementary school crew running around the playground being annoying fucks to everyone else. Then when a teacher talks to you, you break down and cry in front of everyone. You guys are seriously *thee* most pathetic e-bully crowd I've ever come across.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 31, 2012)

overlord said:


> K seriously, you guys here in AG have this idea that you are so funny and witty, which couldn't be further from the truth. You guys honestly remind me of an* elementary school crew running around the playground being annoying fucks to everyone else.* Then when a teacher talks to you, you break down and cry in front of everyone. You guys are seriously *thee* most pathetic e-bully crowd I've ever come across.




*It's none of your business what da fuck i did in school now is it ? *


----------



## Pony (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 31, 2012)

Pony said:


>



*Fuck that's hott baby !*


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope yee all feel better now. I was just trying to help. I said this thread isn't about me it was for people who might be going thru same journey I went throughout, I never asked people to reply on this thread and was expecting PM from someone in same situation. Now thanks people!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2012)

Pony said:


>



looks like an ewok pussy


----------



## malk (Mar 31, 2012)

Pony said:


> *Terminally addicted to online attention*? Do you plan on drowning in your own tears soon?



ye this,fvcking hate it,its why i joined here tbh,ukm full of cunts like this,now wheres the fvkin porn.


----------



## Rednack (Mar 31, 2012)

malk said:


> ye this,fvcking hate it,its why i joined here tbh,ukm full of cunts like this,now wheres the fvkin porn.


hows it feel to get troll by a faggot?


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm terminally apathetic. I'm gonna die and I just couldn't care less. If you absolutely know for certain the time in which it will take place, you should be planning a large scale exit that benefits the ones you love. Don't go out teary eyed and whimpering. Leave behind a wake of carnage and a smouldering heap of gore.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Fwiw, this is what earned you the infraction.



overlord said:


> Man, fuck off with the deletions. (snip) Shove your PC horse shit up your ass.



Open Chat is not the place for that kind of reaction. 



overlord said:


> I wasn't looking for you to move the thread. *I just felt* that my comment had nothing offensive in it. I made my comment as PC as possible because I didn't want to offend or hurt the OP. (snip)



I disagreed. The OP stated "It's not about me" yet you pressed them about "what disease" they have: 








overlord said:


> I was going to send this via PM but, (snip) *when you're pressed to explain your actions*, (snip)



Explained previously.

The initial edit:






And the deletions:






I stated my belief that guessing at the OP's disease was inappropriate. You cried foul and so I consulted with someone else who stated they saw nothing wrong with your posts. With that in mind, I reversed the deletions. 



overlord said:


> you reverse them and send the thread to AG *as if to say "it's all good guys!!! Look at how cool I am now!!"*



That might be your interpretation, however that was definitely not my intent.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm terminally apathetic. I'm gonna die and I just couldn't care less. If you absolutely know for certain the time in which it will take place, you should be planning a large scale exit that benefits the ones you love. Don't go out teary eyed and whimpering. Leave behind a wake of carnage *and a smouldering heap of gore.*



Gore for the win!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Open Chat* is not the place for that kind of reaction.



*Correction:* General Health & Awareness is where the thread was created.

_Also _no place for a meltdown.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> So far, it's not. It's still an _imaginary _number for me until August.


I have you beat Curt 50 in May


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I have you beat Curt 50 in May



Half a century!  Happy Birthday to us. lol


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 31, 2012)

^^^was Pharaoh as bad as they say?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 31, 2012)

lol..op is obvious gimmick..smh some people are so gullible


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 31, 2012)

Worse


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^^was Pharaoh as bad as they say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Really?_  I thought he had a pretty good sense of humor.








°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> *lol..op is obvious gimmick..*smh some people are so gullible



_Yours?_ Because I'm itching to *abuz mah powarz* some more! _grrr_


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> _Yours?_ Because I'm itching to *abuz mah powarz* some more! _grrr_




sure,because my name is azza and i let the whole world know every time i create a gimmick


----------



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> sure,because my name is azza and i let the whole world know every time i create a gimmick



GDI! Up to his old tricks again.

(bans azza)


----------



## overlord (Mar 31, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Fwiw, this is what earned you the infraction.
> 
> I don't think that was worthy of an infraction, as it wasn't an insult.
> 
> ...



Curt, I don't even know what to say. This isn't your fucking grade 2 classroom where you can do what you want without question.


----------



## Watson (Mar 31, 2012)

overlord said:


> Do you think my comment speculating on her type of illness was off side? I don't think it was, and I was explicit in saying that I wasn't trying to be offensive. I'd like to know what others' interpretation of my post was.



Personally i cannot see much wrong with that. Possible he was worried where you are heading with that.

I should say, ive got little idea of the rules outside AG, ive noticed they tollerate very little, that people get bans and at least Eddie got deleted, and people get into trouble for almost anything when theyve rubbed the admins the wrong way. What some think is nothing others might not.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

i think it's human nature when someone drops a bomb like they are terminally ill to ask with what. 

i'm terminally i'll

oh really? what is it?

mind your own business.

 kind of leaves you wondering wtf that was about. 

maybe it's hand cancer we lost a member to that once.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 31, 2012)

well i think she is cute so i decided it's this...

EAGLES LYRICS




*"Life In The Fast Lane"*

   He was a hard-headed man 
He was brutally handsome, and she was terminally pretty 
She held him up, and he held her for ransom in the heart 
of the cold, cold city 
He had a nasty reputation as a cruel dude 
They said he was ruthless, they said he was crude 
They had one thing in common, they were 
good in bed 
She'd say, 'Faster, faster. The lights are turnin' red." 
Life in the fast lane 
Surely make you lose your mind, mm 
Are you with me so far? 

Eager for action and hot for the game 
The coming attraction, the drop of a name 
They knew all the right people, they took 
all the right pills 
They threw outrageous parties, they paid heavenly bills 
There were lines on the mirror, lines on her face 
She pretended not to notice, she was caught up 
in the race 

Out every evening, until it was light 
He was too tired to make it, she was too tired 
to fight about it 

Life in the fast lane 
Surely make you lose your mind 
Life in the fast lane, everything all the time 
Life in the fast lane, uh huh 
Blowin' and burnin', blinded by thirst 
They didn't see the stop sign, 
took a turn for the worse 

She said, "Listen, baby. You can hear the engine 
ring. We've been up and down this highway; 
haven't seen a goddam thing." 
He said, "Call the doctor. I think I'm gonna crash." 
"The doctor say he's comin', but you gotta pay him cash." 
They went rushin' down that freeway, 
messed around and got lost 
They didn't care they were just dyin' to get off 
And it was life in the fast lane 
Life in the fast lane


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 31, 2012)

It's so interesting that the number of people self-diagnosing themselves with anxiety disorders rose exponentially in response to the popularization of benzos. 

I have some advice for Overlord - Get off the xanax and anti-depressants and maybe you would stop being such a douche that nobody likes. You don't have an anxiety disorder, you're just a pussy with a beta personality.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

Popping 0.5mg Xanax now with a bit of Gin...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 31, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> It's so interesting that the number of people self-diagnosing themselves with anxiety disorders rose exponentially in response to the popularization of benzos.



Funny, if those who self-diagnose themselves were to spend some time in a psych ward, they would change their story real quick.


----------



## cube789 (Apr 1, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm terminally apathetic. I'm gonna die and I just couldn't care less. If you absolutely know for certain the time in which it will take place, you should be planning a large scale exit that benefits the ones you love. Don't go out teary eyed and whimpering. Leave behind a wake of carnage and a smouldering heap of gore.



Quoted for epicness.


----------



## overlord (Apr 1, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> It's so interesting that the number of people self-diagnosing themselves with anxiety disorders rose exponentially in response to the popularization of benzos.
> 
> I have some advice for Overlord - Get off the xanax and anti-depressants and maybe you would stop being such a douche that nobody likes. You don't have an anxiety disorder, you're just a pussy with a beta personality.



LOL. My little minion has come to troll me once again. I'm not self-diagnosed, and I'm not on benzos or xanax. If I'm so beta and disliked, why do you envy me so badly? Probably cause you look like a natty after doing cycles while I eclipse your scrawny, pathetic physique while still being natty as fuck.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 1, 2012)

So when does he die so were are not subjected to any more of his BS grammar?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2012)

I had cancer of the arsehole once, thought it was terminal. 

The only cure was going online and seeking undue adulation from a group of horny males.

It worked for me, so I think the OP has a good chance of pulling through


----------



## Rednack (Apr 1, 2012)

i dont think this OP's O-Ring is repairable..


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 1, 2012)

Truly sad bunch of people .. Power of smile and self respect . Time to shut down boys,I have nothing to do here anymore . Somehow I thought I'd b able to help. Is read I brought up people nagging at each other . Thanks overload, tallPaull and every one else who where supportive I'm gonna miss yee xxx


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 1, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Truly sad bunch of people .. Power of smile and self respect . Time to shut down boys,I have nothing to do here anymore . Somehow I thought I'd b able to help. Is read I brought up people nagging at each other . Thanks overload, tallPaull and every one else who where supportive I'm gonna miss yee xxx



Later Irishguy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank god


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 1, 2012)

please can anyone confirm that running cycle of anavar and clen helps to cure terminal illness?thank you


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2012)

overlord said:


> LOL. My little minion has come to troll me once again. I'm not self-diagnosed, and I'm not on benzos or xanax. If I'm so beta and disliked, why do you envy me so badly? Probably cause you look like a natty after doing cycles while I eclipse your scrawny, pathetic physique while still being natty as fuck.



 bro. you look like shit. You're fat. I can tell from the back that you have no abs and lovehandles. No one admires your physique I don't care who they are.

And when did it become cool to be natural?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Popping 0.5mg Xanax now with a bit of Gin...




Hospice is a different story, old man.


----------



## overlord (Apr 1, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> bro. you look like shit. You're fat. I can tell from the back that you have no abs and lovehandles. No one admires your physique I don't care who they are.
> 
> And when did it become cool to be natural?


LOL. Back to your go-to "you're fat" comment. I wasn't dieting when I took that pic, I was around 12%. I never said it was cool to be natty, but it is pathetic to do cycles and LOOK like a natty, like you.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 1, 2012)

I assure you that you were not 12% in that picture. It's not my go-to comment, it's true. I wouldn't trade my physique for yours if you paid me.

And I've never dieted in my life. Never gone below 3,200 cals since I started lifting. If I had a fat person's metabolism I could be big and sloppy too.


----------



## overlord (Apr 1, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I assure you that you were not 12% in that picture. It's not my go-to comment, it's true. I wouldn't trade my physique for yours if you paid me.
> 
> And I've never dieted in my life. Never gone below 3,200 cals since I started lifting. If I had a fat person's metabolism I could be big and sloppy too.


Yeah, I was actually. And you know you would if you could.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> What could matter more than your life? But I admire your desire to reach out to others in a similar circumstance/situation. I doubt that would be my priority if I found myself in your shoes. Kudos!



Curt what is up with your sig? How many a day will see results? Can you do me a cycle?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Curt what is up with your sig? How many a day will see results? Can you do me a cycle?



Negged.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Truly sad bunch of people .. Power of smile and self respect . Time to shut down boys,I have nothing to do here anymore . Somehow I thought I'd b able to help. Is read I brought up people nagging at each other . Thanks overload, tallPaull and every one else who where supportive I'm gonna miss yee xxx



Hurry up and die already FFS!  This fake pitty party, along with your stoopid arse grammar, is getting olde.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 5, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Hurry up and die already FFS!  This fake pitty party, along with your stoopid arse grammar, is getting olde.



I think she's gone already Gears


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's hope.  Too bad she didn't post it the the forum like that kid over at bb.com.  That woulda been IM gold!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 5, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Let's hope.  Too bad she didn't post it the the forum like that kid over at bb.com.  That woulda been IM gold!



I'm lost 
Got a link?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's the story.  Unfortunately, all the vids have been taken down.  Lemme know if you have any luck finding a copy.

Teen commits suicide live on Justin.tv


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 5, 2012)

Watch your mouth, young man! (Mrs. Doubtfire - YouTube


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn that's crazy...


----------



## Watson (Apr 6, 2012)

someone on here had a phone conversation with "her", BUT is too gutless to admit it!

she is a she, NOT a he!


----------



## cube789 (Apr 6, 2012)

be right back, pretending I'm not Irish 
be right back, had motorcycle accident which left me in hospital for weeks although no actual harm
be right back, posting about my terminal illness but slate everyone who askes about it
be right back, terminal illness was an allergy
Will not be right back as I have achieved everything I wanted to on this site.
Achieved nothing.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 6, 2012)

lol that dunce said that she/he was russian/latvian..ive asked few q's in russian which flew right over that donkeys head as he didnt understand shit...


----------



## senior316 (Apr 7, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> someone on here had a phone conversation with "her", BUT is too gutless to admit it!
> 
> she is a she, NOT a he!


Mr Paul, aint sure who you have in mind, but I've talked with the gal a quite a  few times for what it's worth. Yeah, her grammar ain't the best, but then again IM isn't exactly a fuckin spelling contest either. She is actually pretty cool and  she running gear!


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2012)

senior316 said:


> Mr Paul, aint sure who you have in mind, but I've talked with the gal a quite a  few times for what it's worth. Yeah, her grammar ain't the best, but then again IM isn't exactly a fuckin spelling contest either. She is actually pretty cool and  she running gear!



yeah brah, i know u had a chat, didnt want to post a name but was hoping u would

she seems really nice from what i talked to her "pms only" just felt shitty how she got bagged out so bad on here

a woman wanting some attention? wow THERES A FUCKEN MIRACLE!
a woman treating us guys like morons? "SEE ABOVE!"

personally i dont give a fuck if shes lying, telling the truth or a fucken alien! she is a she from what i can tell and a certain amount of manners should/could have been maintained

alot of people on here treated her exactly how i thought they would from looking at their pics! 
she gave us a hot titty pic and the bunch of fucken homos on here chased her away, well fucken done, pat urselves on the back!


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> lol that dunce said that she/he was russian/latvian..ive asked few q's in russian which flew right over that donkeys head as he didnt understand shit...




在线翻译是很容易找到哑屁股


----------



## Watson (Apr 7, 2012)

NOW, back to my japanese granny porn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 7, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> yeah brah, i know u had a chat, didnt want to post a name but was hoping u would
> 
> she seems really nice from what i talked to her "pms only" just felt shitty how she got bagged out so bad on here
> 
> ...


Humm interesting perspective, I chose not to post here because of constant sexual references. Things some people said did settle on after, and I kept thinking I wonder do these people actually would treat me this way face to face.. I'm guessing not, and as I said the post I made earlier was purely for support and understanding , maybe even for myself to chat with someone who is having same troubles would help me too.. I did get to talk with male not quite in exact situation but similar, and I guess my work then was done. However I still keep In contact with this person. As it goes for grammar first of all I was born in Latvia . I learned English comming over here, I didn't study it but life reached me. Second of all we shorten anything to make text smaller, but if people have problem with it I'll write like this. And person that I had phone conversation with?he helped me a lot too, do much that  he changed my whole spectrum of feelings.


----------



## malk (Apr 8, 2012)

why do all you eastern Europeans come to Britain,to rob the benefit system?


----------



## cube789 (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Humm interesting perspective, I chose not to post here because of constant sexual references. Things some people said did settle on after, and I kept thinking I wonder do these people actually would treat me this way face to face.. I'm guessing not, and as I said the post I made earlier was purely for support and understanding , maybe even for myself to chat with someone who is having same troubles would help me too.. I did get to talk with male not quite in exact situation but similar, and I guess my work then was done. However I still keep In contact with this person. As it goes for grammar first of all I was born in Latvia . I learned English comming over here, I didn't study it but life reached me. Second of all we shorten anything to make text smaller, but if people have problem with it I'll write like this. And person that I had phone conversation with?he helped me a lot too, do much that he changed my whole spectrum of feelings.



^^
Posts a tit pic, and a thread looking for sex.
Then cries about constant sexual references.

& it is not okay to lie about having a terminal illness for the purpose of gaining attention under any circumstances, even if she is a "woman".


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ^^
> Posts a tit pic, and a thread looking for sex.
> Then cries about constant sexual references.
> 
> & it is not okay to lie about having a terminal illness for the purpose of gaining attention under any circumstances, even if she is a "woman".


 except if you would have followed that carefully picture was posted as come back to people who said I'm a man. Plus haven't you seen breasts?! Oh Jesus...


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

malk said:


> why do all you eastern Europeans come to Britain,to rob the benefit system?


*â€‹follow carefully I am not in UK, and if country is stupid enought to be sparingly giving out social welfare payments to people who are not citezents that's their own political issue blood..*


----------



## cube789 (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ terminally stupid.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2012)

What this sob story horseshit has to do with a tranny-fiddling bb forum, I'll never know


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ^^ terminally stupid.


Has the queen made her speech yet?


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> What this sob story horseshit has to do with a tranny-fiddling bb forum, I'll never know


Oh god that test hasn't done anything for you has it now ?! If you would be smart enought you would go back and read it I had explained myself twice. Personally I don't give a shit what's gonna happen with me  found happiness I have gear and gym and wild life I'm happy. But there is people who are not.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2012)

Arent you an irish whore or something?


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Arent you an irish whore or something?


Lmao aren't you like peado or something?! At least I've seen that posted up here... But ya know what ?! Its sad, so I don't believe people who ganging up on someone.  oh happy Easter


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2012)

Prove you are a girl and not Irishguy……PM me with pics


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Prove you are a girl and not Irishguy……PM me with pics


All questions of yours will be answered by senior316 , I won't post/send any of my pics


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Lmao aren't you like peado or something?! At least I've seen that posted up here... But ya know what ?! Its sad, so I don't believe people who ganging up on someone.  oh happy Easter



True. Azza is a pedo.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> All questions of yours will be answered by senior316 , I won't post/send any of my pics



kinda hard typing and trying to hold that skirt down eh bro?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> All questions of yours will be answered by senior316 , I won't post/send any of my pics



So senior316 is your "main squeeze" now


----------



## malk (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> *â€‹follow carefully I am not in UK, and if country is stupid enought to be sparingly giving out social welfare payments to people who are not citezents that's their own political issue blood..*



You said you were leaving here????? i remember you saying that


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> So senior316 is your "main squeeze" now


No, he is just a great friend for sure


----------



## SFW (Apr 8, 2012)

PotatoGuy can you have a little dignity on this day, the rise of our savior and lord? JFC!


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

malk said:


> You said you were leaving here????? i remember you saying that


I did untill this was brought to my atenttion.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 8, 2012)

please go away dude


----------



## malk (Apr 8, 2012)

Where do you live,and where are you from,and dont say Latvia ffs.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 8, 2012)

Trannies are some persistant little fucks..kinda like the shit you 
get between your teeth after eating a bowl of fresh grits...


----------



## malk (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I did untill this was brought to my *atenttion*.



well you do like that, alot....


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2012)

So who is Irishguy to you?   We know you have the same IP address so don't act like you don't know what the fuck I'm talking about.


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So who is Irishguy to you?   We know you have the same IP address so don't act like you don't know what the fuck I'm talking about.


Are you serious ?! Are you aware that if I'm using wifi my ip changes ?! Lmao


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So who is Irishguy to you?   We know you have the same IP address so don't act like you don't know what the fuck I'm talking about.


Oh wait I can have better answer, let's see.... That could be my husband which I lock in the room and leave him out to do the chores and feed me roids


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 8, 2012)

Shit is getting deep


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Are you serious ?! Are you aware that if I'm using wifi my ip changes ?! Lmao



Absolutely, but what are the odds that two different people, one a male, the other a female, both sharing the same WIFI connection also visit this site, without either knowing each other or being the same person?

If its true, you need to go buy a lotto ticket sweetie.


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

Lmao I probably should, u never know I still might have that husband of mine locked up lol


----------



## malk (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> *â??????follow carefully I am not in UK, and if country is stupid enought to be sparingly giving out *social welfare payments *to people who are not citezents that's their own political issue blood..*




What would they be mate,its not a term used here????Or blood.....are u from the USA mate,you dont
sound UK or talk like a woman lol.


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

malk said:


> What would they be mate,its not a term used here????Or blood.....are u from the USA mate,you dont
> sound UK or talk like a woman lol.


 oh I can't believe this sham are u mentally challenged young boy?! How Long I have to say *I'm not ENGLISH *‹ never was and never will be, so I don't have to talk like I'm from uk neither I'm from USA. Just in case u didn't get that either, and btw where I live blood is pritty used slang. Now go and join that dole que


----------



## malk (Apr 8, 2012)

It is rather challenging getting any sense from you , i would agree with your point
there.
Surely you have to wonder why your constantly bombarded with negative comments,
about your sexuality..birth place...true identity etc.
Although you could post another pic of yourself holding a carrot and a banana,
and the local newspaper,this would end any speculation.


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

I won't post a picture with local newspaper but I'll try a newspaper , sense from me? How thick u actually are?! I explained you multiple times .lmao


----------



## Rednack (Apr 8, 2012)

malk said:


> It is rather challenging getting any sense from you , i would agree with your point
> there.
> Surely you have to wonder why your constantly bombarded with negative comments,
> about your sexuality..birth place...true identity etc.
> ...



He's a TROLL you hard-dicked moron..


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2012)

Look you Irish troll, get a copy of The Irish Times or whatever they call it and post it in your pic….if i see a hint of penis, shit will get real….


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 8, 2012)

lol tupaya shalava


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Are you serious ?! Are you aware that if I'm using wifi my ip changes ?! Lmao



what a dumbass


the odds would be astronomical


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

Methinks she got AIDS from a tattoo parlor.


----------



## Watson (Apr 8, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Absolutely, but what are the odds that two different people, one a male, the other a female, both sharing the same WIFI connection also visit this site, without either knowing each other or being the same person?
> 
> If its true, you need to go buy a lotto ticket sweetie.



about the same as a guy seeing her in a coffee shop posting on this forum and signing himself up hoping to shag her?


----------



## Watson (Apr 8, 2012)

she posted titty pic with "come at me bro"
she seems to be dating a guy on these boards now
*SHE *is talking to him on the phone

still shes a he? i know thick mother fuckers like rednack cant get it through his 6toe, 3 tooth, inbred fucken brain (ima puke cause its my first workout ever *QQ), but seriously? 

are you all *still *that fucken stupid to think shes a he?


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 8, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> she posted titty pic with "come at me bro"
> she seems to be dating a guy on these boards now
> *SHE *is talking to him on the phone
> 
> ...


 bro,ain't dating him but god damn I wish. Lol I think these guys don't have enought brain cells between them do I ain't posting on this anymore thanks for sticking up my friend  plus they gonna find it hard to get me down. I never been so happy in past year or so I am the happiest I've been in a long while


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2012)

*h2otapout* owned all you closet fags....


----------



## Tesla (Apr 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *h2otapout* owned all you closet fags....


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 8, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I never been so happy in past year or so I am the happiest I've been in a long while



Same for us upon the news.  Lern to spel and talk better gramer.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 8, 2012)

I just browsed through 7 pages of this horseshit looking for a titty pic and said pic was not found. Fuck you Tall Paul.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *h2otapout* owned all you closet fags....



ok you have seen his DICK?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I just browsed through 7 pages of this horseshit looking for a titty pic and said pic was not found. Fuck you Tall Paul.



ur up to date with current affairs lmao

u realise ur people landed on the moon yeah? nobody said her titty pic was posted in this thread lmao


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah guys I keep browsing throughout this nonsense and realised, most of you guys must be fancying bitta cock really.Jesus look up some tranny porn and wank off, respect lol keep on rocking this party you guys I'm having great time reading throughout this


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nobody actually cares though, OP has deluded herself into thinking people do.

Do not feed the troll ladies.

(& tit pic was gross anyway)


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ people are chasing that away??? same guys arent chasing Ben the cock poster away!!! just stop posting (no homo), ur not fooling anyone!


 careful around this lot Ben, get soap on a rope around them brah


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

mate I've seen your taste in women, I aint suprised youre white knighting that horse FFS !


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

h2otapout said:
			
		

> Awwhh you can't pick on anything else so you pick on language ?! Good move blood but LOL English aint my first language, infact I speak in 3 different languages. I presume English is your first language?! Great, I think you are the one who needs to go back to school Hei maybe you should post some pictures of your rack see what u have going on there, because it feels like I'm talking with chubby motherfucka come at me bro


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ perhaps im just in a foul fucken mood cause my wife nagged me for a week to download Leonardo Dicaprio movies for her and when they are done Keanu Reeves, i did sneak some classis Jack and Gibson in there though, or else id slit my own wrists


----------



## h2otapout (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah  still no pictures of the rack lol


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

Mad Max FTW


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> Ah still no pictures of the rack lol



yeeee family shod be prouds of youz innit blood.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)

horrible damaged hair,banana tits,fucked up eastern european teeth,24 layers of make up plastered over bad skin,naff tattoos and piercings...other than that looks legit


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ but ud rather its just us guys in here?


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^he is a guy


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

we call Ice "old 1 tit" around here ahahaha jk lmao


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> we call Ice "old 1 tit" around here ahahaha jk lmao



You promised those pics were between me n you fucker.

Thats the last time I let you suck my tit.


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

Paul, i want an essay as to why i shouldnt fucking ban you. Very tempted to drop the hammer. Let me get some coffee...when i come back, if my mood is still foul, you will be taking a vacation. or holiday...for you euro types.


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> ^^^he is a guy



from the pics she was asked to post

from the fact shes having phone conversations with a member on here

well, we have more proof shes a she, than we do u are a he! (no piss intended)


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

although that actually does look like OP's tit ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> about the same as a guy seeing her in a coffee shop posting on this forum and signing himself up hoping to shag her?



He was a member here first.   Try again.


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

I just checked, im out of coffee. Doesnt look good for you today, Paul


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)

I have tea though. You lucked out mother fucker!


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> I just checked, im out of coffee. Doesnt look good for you today, Paul




i kept quiet about when u took me camping! u owe me!

my ass still hasnt healed u broke back mother fucker! ahahahahaha


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> she posted titty pic with "come at me bro"
> she seems to be dating a guy on these boards now
> *SHE *is talking to him on the phone
> 
> ...



"she" could have been a "he" just a few months ago, and talking on the phone still doesn't change that.

Are we supposed to impressed that two people are dating on the Internet?   Fucking serious?    Some people need to get the fuck out more if you really believe you met your soulmate in an online BB forum.

What the fuck?


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> "she" could have been a "he" just a few months ago, and talking on the phone still doesn't change that.
> 
> Are we supposed to impressed that two people are dating on the Internet?   Fucking serious?    Some people need to get the fuck out more if you really believe you met your soulmate in an online BB forum.
> 
> What the fuck?



i found waldo!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 9, 2012)

Might as well add something useful here...


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> You promised those pics were between me n you fucker.
> 
> Thats the last time I let you suck my tit.



meh, shit happens! not my fault ur lopsided and kept walking around in circles! lmao


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Might as well add something useful here...



shed give her kids the full steven tyler/mich jagger smile lmao


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> shed give her kids the full steven tyler/mich jagger smile lmao



Hell I was just looking at the tits/boobs/breast/funbags


----------



## cube789 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> meh, shit happens! not my fault ur lopsided and kept walking around in circles! lmao



^^raped by Chino, is not aware ... yet


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


>



If She/He can write in black texta on her/his hand the word AZZA i will believe its a shehe


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

^^huh? lmao


----------



## PSYCHOPATH. (Apr 9, 2012)

*Someone has to die. *


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 9, 2012)

I like the body jewelry.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 9, 2012)

You've all been played like a Grand Piano by IrishGuy.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for posting titty pic.

I guess I'd probably hit it. I wouldn't admit to it though.


----------



## SFW (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 9, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You've all been played like a Grand Piano by IrishGuy.



Irishguy played some like a tuba, only thing is he had his dick in it……..i would like to know who the chick was though…...


----------



## cube789 (Jun 25, 2013)

is OP dead yet ?


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 25, 2013)

I knew that name looked familiar. Lolz


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 25, 2013)

lol


----------

